# ERDM Tainos



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been dying to try these, heard so much about them. Phoned my local B and M, I know they're discontinued but was hoping there might be a box or two around. Anyway, they said they would get back to me. After 5 days, they called and said that they couldn't locate any. They contacted Habanos SA who said they would be happy to roll some, but that there needed to be a minimum order of 600 boxes.
Chibnkr, box split?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Put me down for a 5er 

In all seriousness, interesting that Habanos is willing to bring back supposedly discontinued smokes.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Put me down for a 5er
> 
> In all seriousness, interesting that Habanos is willing to bring back supposedly discontinued smokes.


It sure is. I would love to see these come back to production.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't think it would be the first time a discontinued cigar has made a return.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

mash said:


> They contacted Habanos SA who said they would be happy to roll some, but that there needed to be a minimum order of 600 boxes.
> Chibnkr, box split?


I am shocked to hear this. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Suprised that was the answer. Wonder why none of the big discount Habanos vendors have jumped on that offer? That is a cigar that's sure to sell well online.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Please please please tell me these are back in production?!? Please?

Edit: I'm in if they do this I'll talk my B&M in to picking up boxes as well and some of my friends (sorry just read the message)


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Am I the only one here who craves these 24/7?


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

There is a very reputable dealer who has these in stock from '00. PM me if interested.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm in for a box! :ss


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry guys-just spoke with him and last box went out the door yesterday. It was Rolf.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Thought it might be. Was a great price too! :hn


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

kevin

i smoke only 2 or 3 churchills a year and only keep boxes of these.for me these are the best young churchills on the shelves.

at the store on 39th & 1st...in november...i seriously looked at an slb of these...when i asked to go into the walkin humi i was told no(other customers in the store at the time were keeping both girls hopping)...got in a pout and left with nothing(just not me  )...i know i will regret not getting that box.

derrek


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

mash said:


> I have been dying to try these, heard so much about them. Phoned my local B and M, I know they're discontinued but was hoping there might be a box or two around. Anyway, they said they would get back to me. After 5 days, they called and said that they couldn't locate any. They contacted Habanos SA who said they would be happy to roll some, but that there needed to be a minimum order of 600 boxes.
> Chibnkr, box split?


LOL! Just saw this today. That's a hell of a split, but I'm in for 130 boxes! :r Now you just need to sell the remaining 470 and we're good to go! LOL!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> LOL! Just saw this today. That's a hell of a split, but I'm in for 130 boxes! :r Now you just need to sell the remaining 470 and we're good to go! LOL!


Hmm, I was thinking more 597 boxes to 3. But, there you go. Too funny.
Derrek, I hear you, I'd really like to score a box of these, I pm'd you with my recent experience.
Mcgoospot, thanks for the offer man. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I was wondering if folks here at CS might be willing to start a little petition to bring these back? The way I see it is that unless I decide to smoke this for the rest of my life it would be pretty difficult to line up enough buyers to pick up 600 boxes. However if the fellow BOTL here start asking their B&M's for it who in return keep badgering Habanos perhaps a re-edition or limited edition may make its way to the market?

Just a thought, I really love this stick and I want to see it back in regular production, or I could just go ahead and place an order for 600


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I know I have not checked in around here lately, but this is ridiculous. When I got two boxes last year, I had known that they were on the list for, what, 4 years or more? I had no trouble getting them, and was not particularly disappointed to see that despite being "discontinued" YEARS earlier, I had gotten a fairly recent roll...05's I think? I'd have to look to be sure. But knowing that they had rolled another batch well after they had been disco'ed
led me to believe we would not be losing the ERDM Tainos anytime soon. Doesn't make me popular in this thread, but I guess I am glad I picked up two boxes. I really really love these smokes.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I know I have not checked in around here lately, but this is ridiculous. When I got two boxes last year, I had known that they were on the list for, what, 4 years or more? I had no trouble getting them, and was not particularly disappointed to see that despite being "discontinued" YEARS earlier, I had gotten a fairly recent roll...05's I think? I'd have to look to be sure. But knowing that they had rolled another batch well after they had been disco'ed
> led me to believe we would not be losing the ERDM Tainos anytime soon. Doesn't make me popular in this thread, but I guess I am glad I picked up two boxes. I really really love these smokes.


I have actually seen a box with an 06 box code. Very dark wrappers.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I have actually seen a box with an 06 box code. Very dark wrappers.


I believed they were discontinued in 2006 and can occasionally be found with '06 codes as well.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I know I have not checked in around here lately, but this is ridiculous. When I got two boxes last year, I had known that they were on the list for, what, 4 years or more? I had no trouble getting them, and was not particularly disappointed to see that despite being "discontinued" YEARS earlier, I had gotten a fairly recent roll...05's I think? I'd have to look to be sure. But knowing that they had rolled another batch well after they had been disco'ed
> led me to believe we would not be losing the ERDM Tainos anytime soon. Doesn't make me popular in this thread, but I guess I am glad I picked up two boxes. I really really love these smokes.


I bought some last year... but now its getting more and more difficult to find them.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

You can buy all the RPO 2001's at 250.00/box you want if you don't mind not being intact. I have all I need.:tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

if there's a group buy - count me in...:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I picked up a box of 01's a few months back with the intent on smoking one every year for my birthday. Thought it would be fun to see how they progress over time.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Fredster said:


> You can buy all the RPO 2001's at 250.00/box you want if you don't mind not being intact. I have all I need.:tu


RPO?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

daniyal said:


> RPO?


Yes RPO is the factory code. It was used from 2000-2003 and stands for H. Del Moncada


----------

